# Rund um Köln mit dem Freerider - Bam is Back



## justbluntin (11. November 2010)




----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. November 2010)

Gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tina83 (11. November 2010)

cooles Video!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. November 2010)

Sehr geil! Eine gute Story, nichts Aufgesetztes, coole Moves. 
Ich habe schon schlechtere "Videos der Woche" im IBC gesehen. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## SFA (11. November 2010)

Cooles Video!
Hoffe der Beinbruch war eine einamlige Angelegenheit!!!
Ride On,
SFA


----------



## Fabian93 (11. November 2010)

Schickes Video,gefällt


----------



## justbluntin (12. November 2010)

Erstma danke, hab mir auch Mühe gegeben 
Bisher ist das mit dem Beinbruch ne einmalige Sache,
aber ich kann nicht klagen, ging super vorwärts und hab kaum noch Probleme!
Damit es zum Video der Woche wird müsst ihr alle fleissig auf gefällt mir klicken


----------



## supasini (12. November 2010)

sehr feines Vid.
gute Action, gut geschnitten, mir gefällt besonders, wenn der Hund um die Ecke kommt


----------



## Marc B (12. November 2010)

Nice  ich habe es heute auf unsere MTB-News.de-Facebook-Page gestellt - they like it.


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. November 2010)

Schön geschnitten und super passend vertont - ein Sahneschnittchen . Dank an alle Mitwirkenden!


----------



## Airhaenz (14. November 2010)

Schön Dich wieder so smooth auf dem Rad zu sehen und auch schön Nutbush nach Jahren mal wieder zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justbluntin (15. November 2010)




----------



## EinsEinsElf (23. November 2010)

Als ich den Thread Titel gesehen hab dachte ich du bist mitm Downhiller das "Rennen" Rund um Köln mitgefahren, was ich nur mal ums zu erwähnen extrem lustig gefunden hätte, bzw sollte ich mir das im nächsten Jahr eventuell mal geben 

Sehr schönes Video! Stimmige Musik super Aufnahmen.
weiter so


----------



## dabomb06 (27. November 2010)

Hi,
nettes video.
Was für nen Rucksack hast du da im Video an?
Der sah interessant aus, brauch nen neuen und der sah "praktisch" aus


----------



## justbluntin (28. November 2010)

Ortovox Freerider


----------



## ka-ar (1. Dezember 2010)

super gemachtes video...


----------



## justbluntin (6. Dezember 2010)

Powder Playground presented by Hasi I und Hasi II

Wir haben natürlich den Powder Rund um Köln genutzt um ein bissl Spass mit den Bikes zu haben!
Mein Schatz hat sich,
dafür das man ihre Radtage an 2 Händen im Jahr abzählen kann, auch echt super geschlagen!
Ich kann jedem da draussen nur empfehlen, seine Kiisten zu satteln raus zu machen und schön im Schnee driften zu gehen!

ich hoffe das Video gefällt euch,
dann gebt mir auch ein gefällt mir 

Thanks to:
www.unitybikes.de
www.styleordercologne.de
www.bigboybikes.de
www.bikeareacologne.de
www.ortovox.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (6. Dezember 2010)

Ihh - Geh ka Uhtes


----------



## ultra2 (6. Dezember 2010)

Du fährst besser Rad, sie zieht sich vernünfitger an. Nettes Video


----------



## SFA (6. Dezember 2010)

SchÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖN!!!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. Dezember 2010)

Schönes Video, tolle Winterstimmung! Wart ihr da im Königsforst unterwegs?


----------



## justbluntin (3. Januar 2011)




----------



## justbluntin (26. Januar 2011)

Some Days in the Pow with Bam Hill

Das Video ist wieder ein bissl lang geworden, aber ich hoffe dennnoch atraktiv genug das ihr es auch zu Ende guckt 

Ich hab die Tage im Schnee genossen und mit diesem Video hab ich euch hoffentlich bewiesen das man auch im Schnee mit dem MTB Spass haben kann!
Vorallem man wird nicht so dreckig 
Des weiteren sieht man mal wieder wie Lifestyle MTB ist!

Thanks to:
www.unitybikes.de
www.styleordercologne.de
www.bigboybikes.de
www.bikesyndikat.de
www.bike-area-cologne.com
www.ortovox.de


----------



## tommes-d (27. Januar 2011)

Also dieses und Dein erstes Vid hier im Thread sind echt der Hammer - Respekt! Man merkt förmlich Deine Begeisterung für das Hobby MTB unter allen Witterungsbedingungen. Die Schnitte sind super und man lebt die "Story" förmlich mit! Da werde ich als alter Sack (47) ob dieser Begeisterungsfähigkeit schon fast ein wenig neidisch... Die Jugend hat halt schon Privilege - aber Dir brauche ich wohl kaum zu sagen, dass Du sie genießen sollst. Das tust Du schon von selbst


----------



## FlatusW. (27. Januar 2011)

Bei der ganzen Fülle an Videos stechen deine echt immer irgendwie positiv hevor !
....Schöne und qualitativ hochwertige Sequenzen, gute Musik,
 nicht immer nur stmpfes Gebolze- auch mal nen bisschen Story und natürlich die heimatlichen Wälder 

*DICKES LOB !*


btw: arbeitest du im Technologiepark bei Biog.... ? 
Hab in dem Gebäude in das du da reinmaschierst auch mal gearbeitet .....
allerdings bei den Sanierungs/Umbauarbeiten ​


----------



## justbluntin (3. November 2011)

Mein Schatz und ich haben den Feiertag genutzt um bei dem schönen Wetter die bunte vielfalt  des Indian Summers zu genießen.

Rider: Sascha (BamHill) und Mareike (Schatz)
Location: Bergisch G
Musik: Tim Plus - Du hast da was (http://www.timplus.de/)
Cam: GoPro HD + Sony HDR-CX 305
Cut: Bam Hill 

Ich hoffe das Video gefällt, 
dannn bewertet es auch und gebt mir ne Kritik


----------



## SFA (7. November 2011)

Hi Sascha! Video gefällt auf jeden Fall!! Daumen hoch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (7. November 2011)

Schönes Video, aber FullFace-Helm für die Grube ist doch etwas übertrieben, oder ?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. November 2011)

Egal - wie immer ein nettes Video!  Keine besonderen "Highlights", aber immer eine besondere Note ... mach' weiter! 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## justbluntin (22. November 2011)

Heute präsentieren euch Konstantin und Simon die Tricks aus der Kiste.
Wenn dir das Video gefällt, gib uns deine Stime auf MTB News:


----------



## BamHill (24. September 2012)

Hier kommt die Ansage III diesmal gibts euin katergies erwachen in unserem Nutbush Forest. Dort haben wir mit unserem Verein Dirt Stylers e.V. einen kleinen Bikepark für jedermann auf die Beine gestellt! Ich möchte euch jetzt in dem dritten und letzten Clip meine 2 Lieblingslines präsentieren! Zum einen die Doubles, die in die sogenannte Guidoline übergehen und zum zweiten die Big-Balls Line, wo man nochmal  ordentlich Höhenluft beim Menschenkatapult schnuppern kann. 
Cam: Christoph Hartinger
Cut: Sascha Bamberg
Music: Super Flu & andhim - Hasoweh
http://www.andhim.de
http://soundcloud.com/andhim

Freu mich natürlich über jeden Like


----------



## Marc B (11. Dezember 2012)

den schnappschuss von bam mag ich:


----------



## BamHill (4. Februar 2013)




----------



## zett78 (5. Februar 2013)

Uih, netter Abflug!
Cooles Video 
Wahlscheider Sportplatz?!?


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. Februar 2013)

Mal wieder ein sehr schönes Video!


----------



## ultra2 (5. Februar 2013)

Nettes Video, aber wo ist der Hund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonia_MTB (5. Februar 2013)

Das ist eindeutig Grundschule/Sportplatz Wahlscheid 
Schönes Video!


----------



## on any sunday (6. Februar 2013)

Den Autoschlüssel einfach in die offene Hosentasche gesteckt, mutig.


----------



## supasini (8. Februar 2013)

genau das hab ich auch gedacht. Erinnere mich da an SworksM5HT beim LV&Friends 2010...


----------

